# Automatic SkipMode



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

Put an option in the Settings for SkipMode to automatically engage at commercial breaks.

That's all.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Won't happen. This way the content providers can't complain that the machine is skipping ads automatically without active viewer intervention.


----------

